# Beautiful Skyscraper's lobby 3D structure lighting



## John Houston (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello! 
I'm new here. My company's looking for an original solution for lighting in a Skyscraper's lobby. I have encountered this company: lumotubo.eu that has done an impressive 3D structure. It is something I haven't seen before as it looks like flex/ silicone LED tubes but is hard and durable. Have a look at the installation video:





My question is, has anybody cooperated with them so far? How is the product performing in action? Advantages/ disadvantages? Any reply could help me making a decission about cooperation, as they're quite far..

Thanks in advance


----------



## John Houston (Jun 11, 2021)

Anyone, anything?


----------

